# What services do you find impotant?



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I am currently setting up a fulfillment service. I would find it extremely helpful, if you could tell me what it is you find most important in a fulfillment service?

What goods and services are you looking for when it comes to using a fulfillment service?

Any feedback would be very appreciated. I strive to offer a high level of customer service and any insight into what the customer is looking for would be a big step in that direction.
Thank you.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Dan. Good communication would be very important to me, being kept informed of progress throughout the order flow. In much the same way that businesses that don't tell you an order has been despatched, or an item is out of stock, really tend to annoy people.

Second important thing to me is speed of delivery. If your turnaround is more than three days, then you are seriously putting yourself out of the competition.

As regards products themselves, quality is king. Low price is not good if it compromises product viability.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you talking about a fulfillment service like Cafepress, Zazzle, etc?

If so I would just spend some time reading those sections of the forum here, and also the forums on the respective sites of those services. You will find a lot of complaints, etc. that will help you determine what needs to be "better". You should also be trying out each of those services to see what the experience is like for the customer.


----------



## sophiedophers (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh goodness could I write you a book. 

1) Fairly high quality products--and consistently so. I freak out anytime I found out one of my suppliers shipped a bad item. Can I still trust them? Will this be a regular occurrance? And worst--will my vendor keep me?

2) Low cost or free shipping/dropshipping. ArtsNow has a "Reseller Account" -- it's $19.99/mth to purchase items at 1/4 of the regular price with free dropshipping. 

3) A wide variety of products--ones that the others don't have. *Good quality* mouse pads, nice ornaments, maybe a daily planner, 365-day or monthly desk calendar, an address book, playing cards, door mats, clocks, stationary, necklaces, screen savers, watches, keychain watches (that don't fall apart), cell phone charms... If you want to chat more about this feel free to contact me. I'll tell you all the things I wish my suppliers did/had!  

4) A way to contact you--a real person, either via email or phone or both!


----------

